# YOU KNOW YOU WERE BORN IN THE 80'S IF....



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

1. You remember wearing (and later not being allowed to wear) Slap Bracelets
2. YOu thought Johnathan Brandis was a HOTTTTTTTTIE








3. You wore Keds with matching socks... HAHAHA
4. You owned more than one Cabbage Patch Kid and actually filled out the birth certificate for it
5. You remember when the Cabbage Patch Kids got that cool wirey hair that you could curl and do stuff with
6. You had enough My Little Ponies to start a stable
7. You though NKOTB were cool (if you don't know what that stands for you suck)
8. You still say "WHOA" i.e. Joey from Blossom
9. YOu had a hat like Blossoms
10. You tried to talk really fast like "Six" from blossom
11. You remember the first time Track/Sweat suits were in style
12. You know who Vicky is from "Small Wonder" 
13. You wish you could put the tips of your forefingers together and freeze time like Evie on Out Of This World








14. You are singing the theme song to Out of This World now, "Oh would you like to swing on a star, whoaoo, carry moonbeams home in a jar, whoaoo"
15. You know the theme song to Captain Planet "Captain Planet, he's our hero, gonna take polution down to zero!"
16. You read every one of the Goosebumps books
17. You woke up early Saturday Morning to watch the Smurfs (thats for you nicks)
18. You never knew Blanche from Golden Girls was such a nasty lil freak untill you grew up and watched reruns
19. You remember when Whitney Houston wasn't on crack
20. You wore stone washed jeans
21. If you had stirups on your leggings LOL!
22. You were the first to try temporary tatoos
23. You carried a Dooney and Burke Bag
24. You rolled up the bottom of your shorts to make them short shorts
25. You read all the Babysitters Club Books and tried to start your own (then realized Babysitters don't make ****)
26. You played Oregon Trail
27. You lusted after Zack from the original SBTB
28. You know who Balki Bartokomous is








29. You wore a Ponytail on the SIDE of your head
30. You thought scrunchies were cool and had them in all the different colors
32. You wanted to be a valley girl
32. You put "Sun In" in your hair
33. You wanted to be Ashley from Fresh Prince or Punk Brewster
34. The movie My GIrl made you A. Want to marry McCauley, and B. Cry for 8 hrs straight
35. You think Alf is cute
36. Your teacher used to put scratch n' sniff stickers on your tests
37. You had Rainbow Brite sheets, pillows, curtains, and coloring book
38. You had the McDonalds PlayDo Set


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I remember nearly all of that! Do you have one for those who were born in the 70s? Though, then again, I was very young in the 70s and probably wouldn't remember any of it. But the 80s were kindergarten through most of middle school for me.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I was born in '73-so I was very much around in the 8's-but not for SOME of this stuff. I know my sister was more into Blossom and NKOTB. She is four years younger than me, so some of it must have been as I was in HS in the late 80's.







I will send it to her. I think she could relate more.







But these are the ones that stuck out to me!  



> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Apr 4 2005, 10:59 PM
> *3.  You wore Keds with matching socks... HAHAHA
> 17. You woke up early Saturday Morning to watch the Smurfs (thats for you nicks)
> 18. You never knew Blanche from Golden Girls was such a nasty lil freak untill you grew up and watched reruns
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was born in 78, but it all applies!









-c


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omgomgomg captain planet!!!!!!!

that was my favorite show EVER









wow i was born in 90 but i must have been some sad 80s wanabee cuz like ALL of that applies lol.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy do you ladies know how to make me feel old. I got my first Coach handbag when I graduated high school in 1979.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I was born in the 60's (I know-I'm rather old) Here's a list off the top of my head:

You know you were born in the 60's if:

1-your parents wore bell bottoms-and so did you.
2-growing up-you coveted Farrah Fawcetts hair, and pretended to be an "Angel"
3-you grew up with Albums and 8 tracks-used a turntable with a diamond needle.
4-Donny Osmond was "dreamy"
5-you remember when Michael Jackson was a cute little black kid.
6-you remember when Elvis died (I was 11)
7-you had a "Parachute" bag
8-You wore "candies" (They were shoes)
9-you had a refrigerator in "Avacado" or "Goldenrod"
10-you got to play outside without your parents-only your friends (gasp)
11-if you wanted to play with someone-you just went to their house to "Call on them"
12-Ice cream from the ice cream man was 10 cents something big was 25 cents.
13-The family car weighed twice as much as the SUVs of today.
14 your seatbelt was your dads arm.
15-you had "Rainbow" pants
16-you remember when Barbie only came in "Malibu".
17-Light blue Pro-keds. Need I say more?
18-you dated a guy with a Trans-am.
19-"You're dead after school" was heard in the halls of your school-constantly. But there were hardly ever any fights-and when there were-it was no big deal-no one sued, no one was suspended.
20-The Partridge Family.
21-you remember rotary phones, and noone had touch tone service (AND you got your phone for free from the phone company)
22-the first time you saw a computer was in or after high school, and you learned Basic and pascal-no windows (Bill Gates was only a baby too)


There's LOADS more-but gotta get the kids to school, and get ready for the vet....

I'm starting to twitch.....


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is great!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember everyone of those since I was born 1980! haha.. but i dont know much about captain planet... i think i hated that show. haha. Thanks! That makes me think of my childhood!! hehe


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ahhh!!!! I was born in 80!! Man, I still wish I could stop time like Evie!!! Ha! This was great, brought back soooo many memories


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was born in Sept of '79 and remember almost all of those. I think my mom still has my Rainbow Bright sheets and some of my scrunchies.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Apr 5 2005, 07:10 AM
> *I was born in the 60's (I know-I'm rather old)  Here's a list off the top of my head:
> 
> You know you were born in the 60's if:
> ...


[/QUOTE]
How about adding:

Watching TVLand with your kids and remembering when the episode of Green Acres originally aired!

Filling my car with gas for $2 (I had a VW bug...the original kind)

Getting a "princess" phone for your 16th birthday 

Going to the beauty parlor to get a "Shag" just like Jane Fonda. 

Body art that didn't involve piercing or tatooing!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I was born in '78 and remember everything but NKOTB (I would probably remember if someone told me what it stands for). Actually I still have scrunchies and still wore them on my wrist till about 2 years ago. It was so handy to have them right on my arm so I could throw my hair back whenever I wanted. Now I have to root through my purse to find something to put my hair back!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 5 2005, 08:49 AM
> *I was born in '78 and remember everything but NKOTB (I would probably remember if someone told me what it stands for).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49194*


[/QUOTE]

New Kids On The Block


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

OHHH! Yeah I HATED them and couldn't understand why all my friends had their sleepings bags, all their songs, t-shirts and so on.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 5 2005, 10:51 AM
> *OHHH!  Yeah I HATED them and couldn't understand why all my friends had their sleepings bags, all their songs, t-shirts and so on.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49226*


[/QUOTE]
I used to have a Beatles lunch box...I guess they were the old kids on the block.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Apr 5 2005, 09:30 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about adding:

Watching TVLand with your kids and remembering when the episode of Green Acres originally aired!

Filling my car with gas for $2 (I had a VW bug...the original kind)

Getting a "princess" phone for your 16th birthday 

Going to the beauty parlor to get a "Shag" just like Jane Fonda. 

Body art that didn't involve piercing or tatooing!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49187
[/B][/QUOTE]

YES!!! I got a princess phone (I still have it-it's in my bathroom, my husband makes fun of me-I won;t get rid of it!! It's a rotary!!)

I loved green acres- I also adored I love Lucy-I say "I don thin so Luzy" to my kids and they think I'm NUTS!!!!

I had a Waltons lunchbox. Then I had the Partridge Family. "I think I love you...."

This is such a riot! Lemme keep trying to remember!!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for adding the 70's one, I kinda made this 80's one up myself when some of my friends and I got a lil tipsy the other night and started reminesing (sp?). It was great fun and I wanted to share with you guys!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone remember the show "Rags to Riches"? My friends and I used to love that show. I don't think it was even on a full season.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 5 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Anyone remember the show "Rags to Riches"?  My friends and I used to love that show.  I don't think it was even on a full season.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49312*


[/QUOTE]
I remember watching it but I don't remember anything about it


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 5 2005, 01:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember watching it but I don't remember anything about it








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49323
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah I just remember the general idea of the show. I do remember that my friends and I were all pissed when it was canceled.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Apr 5 2005, 07:10 AM
> *I was born in the 60's (I know-I'm rather old)  Here's a list off the top of my head:
> 
> You know you were born in the 60's if:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well i was born in 88 so i missed out on most of the ummm 'fun' lol but my older sister (12 years older) though it was just halarious to dress her baby sister (me) up in what she was wearing at the time lol so i wore most of those 80's fashions, it just wasnt my idea. Captian Planet was awsome though i watched that show like every day. Oh and sun-in is just the most awful thing every invented it turned my hair bright orange lol.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

here is another 80's list I found..some same , some different.

You watched the Pound Puppies.

You can sing the rap to the "Fresh Prince of
Belair

You wore biker shorts under your skirts and felt
stylish.

You yearned to be a member of the Baby-sitters
club and tried to start a club of your own.

You owned Strawberry Shortcake pals scented
dolls.

You know that "WHOA" comes from Joey on
Blossom.

Three words: M.C. Hammer (cant touch this)

If you ever watched "Fraggle Rock"

You had plastic streamers on your handle bars.
(or SPOKEY-DOKEYS!!)

When it was actually worth getting up early on a
Saturday to watch cartoons.

You wore a ponytail on the side of your head.

You saw the original "Teenage Mutant Ninja
Turtles on the big screen.

Gay was happy, butch a kind of dog food and camp
meant a tent and the outdoors.

You wore Jordache jean jacket and you were proud
of it.

L.A. Gear...

You wanted to change your name to "JEM"
and have flashing earrings.

You remember reading "Are You There God? Its
Me Margaret

You know the profound meaning of "WAX ON,
WAX OFF"

You wanted to be a Goonie.

You ever wore fluorescent clothing

You can remember what Michael Jackson looked
like before his nose fell off

You wore a red bandana tied around your leg aka Punky Brewster. You
remember the CRAZE and then the BANNING of
slap bracelets.

You still get the urge to say "NOT" after
every sentence.

You remember Hypercolor t-shirts.

Barbie and the Rockers was your favourite band.

You thought She-ra and He-Man should hook up.

You thought your childhood friends would never
leave because you exchanged friendship bracelets

After you saw Pee-Wee's Big Adventure you
kept saying "I know you are, but what am I?"

You remember going to the skating rink before
there were in-line skates

You had a serious injury from Slip-n-Slide

You know who Cousin Larry and Balky Bartakamus
are

You have ever played with a Skip-It.

You had or attended a birthday party at
McDonald! s

You've gone through this list occasionally
saying "This wasn't from the 80's"

"Don't worry, be happy"

You wore like, EIGHT pairs of socks over tights
with high top Reeboks.

You wore socks scrunched down.

You remember boom boxes vs. cd players.

You remember watching both "Gremlins"
movies.

You know what it meant to say "Care Bear
Stare!!"

You remember watching Rainbow Bright and My
Little Pony

You thought Doogie Howser was hot.

You remember Alf, the lil furry brown alien from
Melmac

You remember New Kids on the Block when they
were cool.

You know what a wuzzle is, and think bumblelion
is cute (I think i still have my wuzzle...hehehehe)

You know all the words to and who sung SHOT THRU


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 5 2005, 09:18 PM
> *here is another 80's list I found..some same , some different.
> 
> You watched the Pound Puppies.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


OMG, I can't believe this. Brings back some not so old memories.

I was born in Aug. 1979 and remember all those (even though Doogie Howser never struck me as hot), but do you remember punkie brewster or what about the sitcom Small Wonder. The little girl "Vicki" that was a robot that slept standing up in the closet. 

Do you remember actual episodes of Fred Rodgers Neighborhood?

R.E.M

Mr. T

Poison

Ronald Reagan as President

Miami Vice

Drew Barrymore as a little girl on Saturday Night Live

Saturday Night Live

Golden Girls

.87/gallon gasoline

Batman

Riding in Dad's high priced Chevette

Bugs Bunny & Road Runner Hour

Smurfs

Ritchie Rich

Heathcliff

Alvin, Simon.... Theodore--- do, do, dodododooo (Alvin & the Chipmunks)

Atari

Nintendo Entertainment Systems

Whippings in school, only to come home and get one from Mom, then another from dear ole Dad when he got home from work...... that happened a lot!!!!

Druther's

Jose Canseco's $100.00 rookie card

NO INTERNET

NO EBAY

NO SPOILEDMALTESE

HOW DID WE EVER MAKE IT??????????????? AGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Gosh I remember most of those!!! EEEK... I was born in 82

Hey, does anyone remember Alvan & The Chipmunks?!??! 

OMG when I was like 8 I thought they were so cool!







They had music tapes, videos and a tv series....









And along with Punky Brewster, I was a major fan of Penny from Inspector Gadget!!!

I doubt any of you will have even heard of this... but there was a show on tv here in Aus when I was young called "Peter Russell Clark" or something like that... it was like one of those reality type gardening shows I think.... meh, I don't remember too much of the actual show....

But I remember being at my grandparent's farm, watching Super Ted & Inspector Gadget and then eating tinned spaghetti and toast while singing along to the starting song of PRC - which we aptly sang "Peter... Brussell... Sprout!!!".... reason being that we hated Peter Russell Clark and brussell sprouts too...LOL









aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh those were the days!


"Earth. Fire. Wind. Water......... when these powers combine.... IIIIII AM CAPTAIN PLLLLLLAAAANNNNEEETTTTTT........... Captain Planet, he's our hero... gonna take pollution down to zero.. he's a [something, la de da... LOL]"


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 5 2005, 08:18 PM
> *here is another 80's list I found..some same , some different.
> 
> You watched the Pound Puppies.
> ...


[/QUOTE]








oh dear.... very familiar... LOL









Oooh what about Carebears and Gummi Bears??!!?! Anyone remember those cartoons??

"Gummi bears.... bouncing here & there & everywhere..... high adventures that beyond compare... they are the gummi bears... they are the gummi bears!!!"


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Awwww Carebears was the first book I read totally by myself



WHAT about the BOXCAR CHILDREN, RAMONA QUIMBY (judy blume is such a freaky writer now, lol) and EUreka's Castle

I remember when Nickelodeon was funny and NOT GROSS AND MEANINGLESS, and had really good shows. REmember "Hey DUDE!" about the Dude ranch?

Awww I miss being a kid!


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Apr 6 2005, 09:19 AM
> *Awwww Carebears was the first book I read totally by myself
> 
> WHAT about the BOXCAR CHILDREN, RAMONA QUIMBY (judy blume is such a freaky writer now, lol) and EUreka's Castle
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Aw, it was gross and meaningless then, too. Remember *"Ren & Stimpy"* and *"Rocko's Modern Life"* and *"AAH! Real Monsters!"*

I had it BAD for JTT.














(we ALL know who JTT is.) 










He was on Home Improvement and Man of the House and Huck Finn. Ohhhhh yeah.
























PS: Secretly, looking at his picture still makes me blush a little.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Does anyone else think he looks a little like Bobby Sherman?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I had the Cabbage Patch Album! How awesome is that? NKOTB--Joey, "I'll be loving you [lovin you], I'll be loving you [lovin' youuuuuuuuu]...
GET THIS! One of my boyfriends best friends name is: Jordan Knight
Isn't that cool? Yes, I met him in 2003 and STILL think it's cool!

I used to think I was Six! I wanted her clothes so bad! What about Star Search? I used to dream about being on there too!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Oh yea!!!!!!!!!! Star Search was the BEST!

And Full house! And the cosby's!

THursday was family night at our house, we would Watch the Cosby's and order Pizza Hut every thursday!

And TGIF!!!!! I mean that was 90's but if you were BORN in the 80's you know all about it!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh my gosh, speaking of Pizza Hut, did anyone do Book It??? I loved the personal pan with sausage!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Oh well now yall are getting to more recent stuff, i know all those things and i generally say i was not part of the 80's lol. I was still little for a lot of the stuff though like i remember all the Nickelodeon stuff, there used to be a show one there (well for all i know its still running) i think it was called 'are you afraid of the dark' or something like that it was a bunch of kids sitting around telling ghost stories oh man that show always gave me nightmares







.....but yeah i am not part of the 80's (typing this why i remove the stuffed carebear off my computer desk) nope i am more of a 90's person, but i dont think we need a board about that for a few more years lol


----------

